

Why Crowdsourcing Should Be Called Group Powering (And Why Its So Powerful) - nlwhittemore
http://blog.assetmap.com/2011/01/networking/why-crowdsourcing-should-really-be-called-group-powering-and-how-group-powering-is-remaking-everything/

======
LeonW
I really agree with your points made. Changing the nature of this is a valid
argument. But it's really not a big deal, because as you said this topic will
be evolving and changing more than anything else. Personally I have
experienced the same happenings where there is an enormous power evolving from
the group, which is really a group and not a crowd. Also I like this because
it centers the people contributing - the group and not the organisation,
person whoever sourcing the crowd. It is essentially about this, because the
process itself is enriching for everyone participating. Although I usually
don't care too much about semantics, this one is an important one. :)

